# And so it begins ..



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello,

Joined last week, after purchasing an Aeropress.

Now I also have a lever machine, and a Feldgrind on order, and so it begins ...

Purchased a La Pavoni Europicolla from GCGlasgow on the forum, and picked it up today.

A very patient man, and a fine demonstrator of how to.

This absolute novice was very grateful for the time spent explaining how/when, for the fine espresso, and for the freshly ground coffee to experiment with.

After negotiation for kitchen real estate, I've set it up and had a play, and having a great time.

This is going to be great fun









All the very best to you and yours,

Tony


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How exciting! Can we see it in situ? How much coffee have you drunk since you got it home?


----------



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello Missy,

No, no pics







.

An excellent question!, I have had tentative sips, conscious of the need for sleep in a few hours.

Approving noises from those not working tomorrow though.

Having fun trying to work out a "system" that works for me, will need scales as recommended by GCGlasgow, otherwise, just watching/noticing the differences on time/tamper pressure has on the flow into the cup.

I see you have a Super Jolly in your sig.

How are you finding that ?.

Tony


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's brilliant, and it feels like it may well outlive me, whereas I already have itchy upgrade fingers on the machine I can't forsee a future in which the SJ doesnt meet my espresso needs. If budget was limitless (and if it even existed) I might want a grinder that was easy switch between espresso and brewed, (eg dial it in and "save" the setting to return to) but as I think I'm imagining something that doesn't exist. It is neither as big or as noisy as i feared it might be in our small kitchen, as it tucks nicely into a deep corner of the work surface.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Missy said:


> It's brilliant, and it feels like it may well outlive me, whereas I already have itchy upgrade fingers on the machine I can't forsee a future in which the SJ doesnt meet my espresso needs. If budget was limitless (and if it even existed) I might want a grinder that was easy switch between espresso and brewed, (eg dial it in and "save" the setting to return to) but as I think I'm imagining something that doesn't exist. It is neither as big or as noisy as i feared it might be in our small kitchen, as it tucks nicely into a deep corner of the work surface.


...just get a second grinder


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhys said:


> ...just get a second grinder


Well obviously, though I'd need to find a second husband too.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Missy said:


> Well obviously, though I'd need to find a second husband too.


I use this little thing for brewed.. Works quite well and not too big.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Pleasure meeting you Tony and i'm sure you'll have lots of fun trying out the la Pav.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Missy said:


> I might want a grinder that was easy switch between espresso and brewed, (eg dial it in and "save" the setting to return to) but as I think I'm imagining something that doesn't exist.


Search for 'Mazzer laser cut gauge' on the forum. Using this you can keep a note of what setting is used for particular beans. If interested, I can keep you posted when I manage to make more.


----------

